# advice needed!! getting started really



## liljimbo88 (Dec 13, 2007)

hi this is my first post and was just looking for some advice really. I used have a few anoles a good few years back but i was only 10 and did not really ubderstand plus my dad used to look after them lol!!!

so basicly i know nothing.i have been looking on the net for a few months now at leopard geckoes and im thinking of getting one!

are they a good lizard for a beginer??

and what do i need 2 get it all goin??

and how many could i house together???

ive just built a tank that is 3foot long x 2 foot wide x 2foot high and im going to construct a fake rock formation along the back is this big enough and is the rock formation a good idea???


----------



## chips121 (Dec 19, 2007)

hi liljimbo 
it is said that they are good starter reptile they are cheap lizards to keep as they only eat a few crickets every ofter day i would avoid getting baby geckos though as they are very skittish but that is up to you  
if you are planning on having a few of the little guys you should have nothing smaller then a 3ft wide 2ft deep 18inches high viv fish tanks anit really that good for reptiles so a wooden box with sliding glass in the front is much better for them and in there you will need a heat mat witch covers 1\3 of the viv on one side and on the same side a 40 too 60 watt reflector bulb (red blue green ) one of them colour on a 12 hour day timer you should get a thermostat and it is inportent to keep the heat to one side of the viv  
also you will need two hides aleast one at the cold end and one at the hot end in this one put some toilet or kitchen paper in it and spray with clean water every day if you get a baby use paper to cover the floor but if adult you can use paper or play sand with is about £3 or £4 a bag and only needs changing every 4 weeks or so and spot checking every day now the only thing is if you want to use uv or no some say it is needed and other say not it is up to you my friend if you do you only need a 18" 2.0 uvb strip bulb no high as they go up to 10.0 uvb other wise feed your crickets and dust them with reptile vitiems every other feed with sould be fine for them 
now how many in that size viv i think 3 or 4 the only thing is you can only have 1 male as they will fight or all female if you aint thinking of breeding them just watch out for bulling with females not usely a problem though as long as they are all around the same size 
good luck maty and hope this info helps you


----------



## Alisiya 123 (Jul 31, 2009)

i reccomend yhu have 2 in the same viv not 2 males 2 female maybe but mine fight for food maybe 1 male and one female x f you are planning on having a few of the little guys you should have nothing smaller then a 3ft wide 2ft deep 18inches high viv fish tanks anit really that good for reptiles so a wooden box with sliding glass in the front is much better for them and in there you will need a heat mat witch covers 1\3 of the viv on one side and on the same side a 40 too 60 watt reflector bulb (red blue green ) one of them colour on a 12 hour day timer you should get a thermostat and it is inportent to keep the heat to one side of the viv also you will need two hides aleast one at the cold end and one at the hot end in this one put some toilet or kitchen paper in it and spray with clean water every day if you get a baby use paper to cover the floor but if adult you can use paper or play sand with is about £3 or £4 a bag and only needs changing every 4 weeks or so and spot checking every day now the only thing is if you want to use uv or no some say it is needed and other say not it is up to you my friend if you do you only need a 18" 2.0 uvb strip bulb no high as they go up to 10.0 uvb other wise feed your crickets and dust them with reptile vitiems every other feed with sould be fine for them 
now how many in that size viv i think 3 or 4 the only thing is you can only have 1 male as they will fight or all female if you aint thinking of breeding them just watch out for bulling with females not usely a problem though as long as they are all around the same size 
good luck maty


----------

